# p setting PitBoss 700FB



## ravenclan (Apr 10, 2018)

i tried my first smoke in the pellet grill . And now i have some questions.

the smoker comes preset on the P4 setting for smoke , i know the lower the number the more pellets it uses to produce smoke.

so will i need to change the setting for less smoke due to longer smoke times like a brisket ? What about ribs ? do i need to changer for more smoke since the ribs have a shorter smoke time??

i did some beef ribs on the preset and the ribs where good just not a lot of smoke in them.


----------



## philh (Apr 10, 2018)

When I had the original controller in my smoker I usually used the P0 or P1 setting. That would get me around 225 degrees without the major temp swings that the 225 setting would get.


----------

